# nss_mdns.conf ¿que hay que poner aquí? (cerrado)

## Darksidex25

Hola,

Hoy revisando los logs me encuentro sin parar:

mdns: Couldn't open nss_mdns configuration file /etc/nss_mdns.conf, using default.

He estado buscando en google algún sitio donde ponga que hay que poner en ese fichero, pero no he encontrado nada  :Sad: 

Alguna idea?

----------

## jgascon

Buenas, la verdad es que no conocía de nada esto del mdns pero he estado mirando en la página del proyecto nss-mdns y por lo que yo entiendo esto del multicast DNS es una forma de tener DNS en una red pequeña sin tener un servidor DNS, corrígeme si me equivoco. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mdns: Couldn't open nss_mdns configuration file /etc/nss_mdns.conf, using default. 
> 
> 

 

Esto sólo significa que al no encontrar un archivo de configuración para nss_mdns, se usa la configuración por defecto. En la página del proyecto no se menciona que este cliente necesite ningún archivo de configuración. 

Por si acaso, consulta la documentación que tienes que tener instalada del paquete nss-mdns a ver si ahí pone algo.

Yo creo que si no tienes ningún problema con el DNS no deberías preocuparte por ese mensaje  :Wink: 

----------

## Darksidex25

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> Yo creo que si no tienes ningún problema con el DNS no deberías preocuparte por ese mensaje 

 

Más que nada porque no para de aparecer en los logs, y si quiero buscar algo, molesta, pero nada más.

----------

## jgascon

¿Qué paquete de syslog usas? Lo digo porque puedes intentar configurar syslog para que no te muestre el mensaje. Yo uso metalog y con metalog es muy fácil sería algo así como poner en /etc/metalog.conf lo siguente:

```

Everything important :

  facility = "*"

  neg_regex= "mdns: Couldn't open nss_mdns configuration file /etc/nss_mdns.conf, using default."

  minimum  = 6

  logdir   = "/var/log/everything"

```

Pero cada paquete de syslog es diferente. Ojo, sólo elimina el mensaje de los logs si sabes seguro que no tiene importancia  :Wink: 

----------

## Darksidex25

Uso syslog-ng

El mensaje ha dejado de aparecer porque he creado un fichero vacío, el problema no es que se llene el log (no del todo). El problema es que no sé como configurar ese fichero, no lo encuentro en ningún lado!!!

Quizás no tenga importancia, pero el no saber si sí o no, es lo que me inquieta.

----------

## opotonil

Por lo visto si no se encuentra el fichero nss_mdns.conf se aplica la siguiente configuracion:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Default configuration
> 
>      If the configuration file cannot be found then the following is assumed.
> ...

 

Fuente: http://manpages.unixforum.co.uk/man-pages/linux/suse-linux-10.1/5/nss_mdns.conf-man-page.html

que al parecer es utilizada por libnss_mdns para algun tipo de compatibilidad con Apple por lo que entiendo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The libnss_mdns shared library implements a name service switch module to
> 
> interface with Apple mdnsd.
> ...

 

Fuente: http://manpages.unixforum.co.uk/man-pages/linux/suse-linux-10.1/8/libnss_mdns-man-page.html

No se si esta informacion te ayudara en algo, pero por lo que entiendo si en tu red no hay maquinas Apple no lo necesitas para nada. Si ya te desaparecio de los logs al crearlo nada pero sino prueba a poner la configuracion por defecto en el nss_mdns.conf.

Salu2.

PD: si no recuerdo mal despues de alguna actualizacion al hacer el etc-update este fue uno de los ficheros que me aparecio y simplemente lo creo vacio (lo recuerdo porque me extraño que apareciera en el etc-update y se creara vacio).

----------

## Darksidex25

Muchas gracias por esos enlaces, es justo lo que estaba buscando (ya ni con google se puede contar  :Sad:  )

----------

## Darksidex25

Y ya por acabar, seré tonto, un man nss_mdns.conf y lo hubiera tenido a la primera. Claro, que tampoco sabía que había man para ficheros de configuración  :Embarassed: 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

----------

